# #excel# daten aus zellen filter- sehr KOMPLEX!



## webcamping (23. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Community,

folgendes Problem was ich euch heute schildern möchte:

struktur der tabelle:

1. spalte nummer- z.b.:2007001
2.-50. Spalte code- z.b.: 8-837.** (** steht für je eine mögliche Zahl oder einen möglichen Buchstaben z.b.: 00/ k0/ 9f)

Die Tabelle hat 32000 Zeilen.

Im Ergebnis sollen alle gefiltert werden die die Stammsilbe 8-837. tragen.

darüber hinaus sollen dann alle leeren zellen gelöscht werden sodass ein kompaktes bild entsteht.

was kann ich tun?

vielen dank schonmal


----------



## duckdonald (23. Oktober 2008)

Heya,

bei aktivem Autofilter auf den Dropdown klicken und "(Benutzerdefiniert...)" wählen.
Danach "beginnt mit" und hinten deine Zeichenfolge rein gefolgt von 2 Fragezeichen.


DD


p.s.: Excel hat auch eine nette Hilfe, die ebendiese Erklärung nach suche nach "Filter" ausgespuckt hätte ;-)


----------



## Zvoni (24. Oktober 2008)

Wenn du im Autofilter "beginnt mit" wählst, kannst du dir die 2 Fragezeichen sparen!
Und: "beginnt mit" holt dann wirklich nur die Zeilen, welche mit dem Suchmuster beginnen. Wenn die Stammsilbe aber innerhalb des Textes vorkommt, werden diese nicht gefunden. Hierzu eignet sich dann eher "enthält"


----------



## webcamping (24. Oktober 2008)

wir haben uns da missverstanden.
die aufgabe wäre nicht komplex wenn es so einfach wäre...

im anhang mal die datei zum gucken.

vielen dank schonmal


----------



## Zvoni (24. Oktober 2008)

Einige Fragen hierzu:

1. Im Ergebnis sollen nur die Zeilen stehen, wo in irgendeiner Spalte dein Suchkriterium vorkommt (wie oben: 8-837)? Alle anderen fliegen raus?
2. Was verstehst du unter "leere Zellen"?


----------



## webcamping (24. Oktober 2008)

wenn ich in spalte B den Filter aktiviere blendet er ausserdem auch die aus die beispielsweise in spalte FA einen Eintrag 8-837.0* enthalten.
Diesem Umstand will ich entgegenwirken.
Deswegen glaube ich ist der Autofilter oder Spezialfilter nicht geeignet.

Letztlich sollen alle Zelleninhalte entfernt werden die keine 8-837.0* codierung enthalten.
Den Rest könnte mann dann über eine Pivot-Tabelle machen.

Ziel ist es zu schauen wieviele Codes zu jedem Fall gehören.
Bzw. wieviele Codes der Marke 8-837.0* insgesamt vergeben worden sind.

Übrigens: 
Das sind Perkutane- transluminale- Gefäßinterventionen im Rahmen meiner wissenschaftlichen Arbeit am Universitätsklinikum.

Schonmal vielen Dank


----------



## Zvoni (24. Oktober 2008)

Du hast meine Frage falsch verstanden: Was soll mit Zellen passieren, in denen *nicht* dein Suchkriterium steht? Löschen, stehen lassen?


----------



## Leola13 (24. Oktober 2008)

Hai,

ich bin zwar erstaunlicherweise noch nicht richtig wach aber :

Du könntest auf einem neuen Tabellen Blatt in B1 dein Suchkriterium schreiben und dann in B2 folgendes : =SVERWEIS(B1;ops!B1:AM424;38;FALSCH)  !! Ich habe die Spalte Nummer noch einmal hinten eingefügt !! dann kopieren und du erhälst alle Vorkommen in der zweiten Spalte.
In C2 dein Suchkriterium und dann in C2 folgendes : =SVERWEIS(C1;ops!C1:AM424;37;FALSCH)  und du erhälst alle Vorkommen in der nächsten Spalte , und so weiter .

dann hast du zum Schluß eine Liste mit allen Nummern in denen dein Suchkriterium vorkommt. Dies als Kriterium für einne neuen SVERWEIS und fertig.

Ist recht umständlich, aber mir fällt zur Zeit nichts besseres ein.





webcamping hat gesagt.:


> Übrigens:
> Das sind Perkutane- transluminale- Gefäßinterventionen ...



das hat mich schon immer fasziniert. ;-)

Ciao Stefan


----------



## webcamping (24. Oktober 2008)

könntest du das nochmal ein wenig konkreter erklären?
bzw. das mal exemplarisch vorbereiten für 2 spalten?


----------



## Zvoni (24. Oktober 2008)

Soll das Ergebnis dann so aussehen?


----------



## Leola13 (24. Oktober 2008)

Hai,

meine vorherige Antwort hat nicht so ganz gepasst. Sorry :-(

Als Anhang eine funktionierwende "Lösung"

Ciao Stefan


----------

